# Shimano Stradic reel



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like the Shimano Stradic reels. I have heard they are some of the better quality Inshore reels. I want to use this reel for Inshore fishing use. Reds, Specs, etc... I don't want one that is over kill and that takes all the fun out of fighting a fish on light tackle but I do want it big enough to handle bull reds of the larger size. Which size of the Stradic is ideal for this use. Also I'm looking to pair it up with a good pole. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

either a stradic 2500 or 3000 preferably the 3000 with the bigger spool and a 7'-7'6" rod


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the 3000 on a calcuta rod, it's a very good reel/setup.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I use 3000's all the time. I love em. The only thing I dont like, is that the bail binds a little sometimes. But that is the only issue I have had out of them and I used them in 15+ redfish tournaments last year.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Check out Quantum's different reels.It's prettymuch all I use. There is a guy selling some Catalyst reels on the forum at a great price. I would defiantly check them out. I use Catalyst 20?s for most of my inshore stuff. I?m getting 4 of the 30?s from him for other applications. I also use Cabo's and Boca's for different types of fishing.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">
Not that the Shamino Stradic?s are not good reels, they are, but I really like my Quantum?s.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Capt John,



The reason I have been looking to buy a Shimano Stradic reel is because it seems like every bait shop I walk in they seem to all say Shimano Stradics are the best. They all preach how tough, durable they are and how well they hold up in the Saltwater. I have never owned a Shimano but I have 3 Quantum Energy PT baitcast reels that I really like. Are the Quantums as tough and friable as the Shimano? How are their drag systems? Which quantum would you suggest for inshore... Catalyst, Boca, or Cabo?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you boat fishing or wade fishing? If you are boat fishing then a 3000 will do perfect if you are wading then think 4000 for extra line capacity.I have almost been stripped clean twice wade fishing with a 4000 Spheros. ButI would say the fish were in the 40# range.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*yo man you really can't go wrong with the stratic! Take yourself to hotspots and talk to chris matt or john just say your a forum member and they will hook you up and do you right*


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Its funny how different regions like different styles of reels<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">With Quantum reels it really depends upon what style of fishing you are going to do.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I use the 20's for my clients to make them feel comfortableit's light, and it?s a small reel and it's great for trout and slot reds. The Boca's are used for sheepshead fishing and the bull reds. They are not as smooth as the Catalysts reels. The Boca?s are great reels and I?ve never had a problem with them the Catalysts reels have 8 bearings and the Boca?s have 5 bearings. The Boca?s are a little heaver not sure why, but they are.
Now don?t think that the Catalysts aren?t durable they are I?ve not had any trouble out of them either. 
I also have some Cabo?s and I like them a lot. Only thing is they are a bit heavy other than that no complaints.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*Correction made at 2:50pm*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I said the drags are magnetic.. I ment the bail.. The drags are the same system in the Cabo?s and Boca?s.. not sure what they are made of I'm sure it's on there website.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sorry for the confusion..<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Not sure about the Catalysts I?m sure they are close, because I?ve hooked a few bull reds on the 20?s not trying to and the drags worked like a charm.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
The bails are magnetic and will never wear out has a lifetime warranty on breakage. I?ve never had one break and trust me they get a lot of use.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If I were to get a good inshore reel for trout and reds I would defiantly contact the guy who is selling the Catalysts and get you one of the 30?s you could go with the 40?s if you want the only difference is the spool, but with today?s braids you will have no problem with the 30 spool or you could get one 30 an one 40.<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">
Good luck.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are going to be fighting big reds, I would go the 4000. I use those size spooled with 12 lb and catch specks and reds. That size line is a bit better around docks and rocks and won't break as easy as lighter line and can handle big reds.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

There is really not that much differnce in size in the 2500 and the 3000 so i would go with the 3000. I have two of them and i believe they aare on of the best for reels i have owned


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

I use a 4000 found it new on e-bay for 139 including shipping. It was an e-bay store in Louisianan not an auction.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

A 4000 stradic FI spooled with 10 pound braid would be perfect


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

stradics are great reels i use to have a bunch of them but sold them off and tried others...found some i really like but if you have your eye on a stradic they are very tough...the one i have left is 3yrs old and looks like hell and has been put through it also but still works like a champ


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SALTLIFE34 (1/26/2010)*Capt John,
> 
> The reason I have been looking to buy a Shimano Stradic reel is because it seems like every bait shop I walk in they seem to all say Shimano Stradics are the best. They all preach how tough, durable they are and how well they hold up in the Saltwater. I have never owned a Shimano but I have 3 Quantum Energy PT baitcast reels that I really like. Are the Quantums as tough and friable as the Shimano? How are their drag systems? Which quantum would you suggest for inshore... Catalyst, Boca, or Cabo?


Shimano, Quantum, Penn, ect....they are allproduced overseas by a bunch of people making around a dollar a day. It really doesn't matter which reel you choose. The stradic definitely has the name in this area for inshore fishing reels at the moment. Does that makeit better than say theQuantum Cabo? Honestly, I don'tknow. Ive ran charters with a $9.99 DiawaSweepfire reel for about6 months nowand have never had an issue.Fishing tackle is all a fad. People buy whatever product is hyped up at that particular time. A great example is Diawa. Diawa makes an outstanding inshore reel but they are rarely discussed in this area. It'sall Shimanoon the panhandle.You may go to another part of Florida where all everyone can talk about is the high end Diawa reels. It all depends on the region and what is advertised most effectively inthat area.

With that being said...Take your pick. It should be all personal choice. I personally fish with Quantum because they have been good to me. But I also likeStradics. I have two. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 3000 and have yet to be spooled on it. It's held up great too for a couple years. Daiwa makes awesome reels too.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Forgot to add that there's also the Okuma Vsystem that may be worth checking out. Never used it though, but heard some good things about them.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

> *SALTLIFE34 (1/26/2010)*Capt John,
> 
> The reason I have been looking to buy a Shimano Stradic reel is because it seems like every bait shop I walk in they seem to all say Shimano Stradics are the best. They all preach how tough, durable they are and how well they hold up in the Saltwater. I have never owned a Shimano but I have 3 Quantum Energy PT baitcast reels that I really like. Are the Quantums as tough and friable as the Shimano? How are their drag systems? Which quantum would you suggest for inshore... Catalyst, Boca, or Cabo?


They're nuts if they think stradics hold up in saltwater (over a period of time). Stradics are classified as FRESHWATER reels on shimanos website. I got a few cabos an they're fantastic. Smoothe, strong and definitely built to last. Also they're easy to clean/work on. Basically if you know you're goin to get some 'spray' or saltwater on a reel, its best to avoid the ones with lots of bearings in them, or make sure they're all sealed. For the money..you can't go wrong with a cabo.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Inshore for me its always a Shimano or a Daiwa and Brant made a good point about Daiwas. They are awesome reels and are just as good IMO as a lot of Shimanos. 

If I had to choose an inshore spinning reelI would pick either a Stradic 3000 or a Daiwa Team Advantage 2500. Both are hard to beat for the price. Either one of them with 15lb Power Pro will handlealmost anything you will get into inshore


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I have two of the white Stradics in 2500 and with 15lb braid it can handle anything inshore as well as bonita and bull reds. Mine are a couple years old, have been dunked multiple times in my yak and have zero problems. Definitely worth it.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Iv got a newer 2500 stradic, about a year and a half old...I use it mostly wade fishing for trout and reds, needless to say it been dunked and splashed, sand etc. over and over and no problems...*zero*. If I take it off the whisker stick ultra light rod Id put it up against bull reds any day. Iv also got an older white 8000 thats never had problems with kings and Iv tryed let to sharks break it when the old style penn 9500ss is having problems and again, zero problems. 

Someone mentioned stradics being a regional thing around here, I dont know about that I just use what works for me. If I was looking for another little reel id be looking for another one just cause of the luck iv had.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Although I'm beginning to suspect I am just cursed w/ Quantum - I've had two Cabo's that I've owned less than a year go "bad" and are in need of repair - it's like there is a bad bearing and they are no longer smooth when retreiving. Having said that their customer service has been great and has offered to replace them - I just need to get off my but and send them in. At the same time I have two Stradics that haven't skipped a beat and have been fished just as much - and I paid considerably less for the Stradics.


----------

